# LOTM - April 2020 (PokeGrande)



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

We are now accepting nominations for April 2020 LOTM!

Go ahead and nominate one member journal that has caught your eye!

When nominating, please link to both the member's lawn journal and the one photo that you want to appear below.

Photo submissions must be current (taken since the first of this month), nominees must not have won LOTM within the last 12 months, and self nominations are not permitted.

April 2020 Nominations:

1) PokeGrande - Lawn Journal









2) Reel Low Dad - Lawn Journal


3) The_iHenry - Lawn Journal


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I nominate @PokeGrande - Lawn Journal


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

@Ware once again, thanks so much for the nomination!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

@Reel Low Dad Deserves a shot at LOTM for sure.

Lawn Journal


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Thank you @SNOWBOB11


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Ware said:


> I nominate @PokeGrande - Lawn Journal


Wow really nice...good job


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm nominating @The_iHenry. 
Lawn Journal


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

@Redtenchu thanks for the nom.


----------



## brianuab (Jun 6, 2018)

I nominate @PokeGrande 
*** All 3 lawns look great ***


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

@The_iHenry off topic but where did you acquire those flags and cups?


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Thor865 said:


> @The_iHenry off topic but where did you acquire those flags and cups?


I got them on Amazon. They're the cheap plastic cups. 2 pack for $50ish.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Redtenchu said:


> I'm nominating @The_iHenry.
> Lawn Journal


You beat me to to it! This might be the only PGA quality green we see for awhile in '20.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Wow, these three lawns look amazing.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

social port said:


> Wow, these three lawns look amazing.


Couldn't agree more. :thumbsup:


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

@The_iHenry is gonna smoke the competition. Having those pins and thaT HOC 💰💰💰💰🤩🤩🥳🥳🥳⛳⛳⛳⛳


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Two9tene said:


> @The_iHenry is gonna smoke the competition. Having those pins and thaT HOC 💰💰💰💰🤩🤩🥳🥳🥳⛳⛳⛳⛳


Looks like it's going to be *REEL *close.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

The_iHenry said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> > @The_iHenry is gonna smoke the competition. Having those pins and thaT HOC 💰💰💰💰🤩🤩🥳🥳🥳⛳⛳⛳⛳
> ...


If only I can vote again! I love Poke's Lawn but I'm sure he has won before! That thing is amazing!


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

The_iHenry said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> > @The_iHenry is gonna smoke the competition. Having those pins and thaT HOC 💰💰💰💰🤩🤩🥳🥳🥳⛳⛳⛳⛳
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Two9tene said:


> I love Poke's Lawn but I'm sure he has won before!


Negative, Ghost Rider!


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

PokeGrande said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> > I love Poke's Lawn but I'm sure he has won before!
> ...


Lmao! Could have fooled me with that lawn! Its definitely a toss-up at this point! Good Luck brother! Either of you def deserve the title! :thumbup:


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

@Two9tene @PokeGrande 
My wife's already got another one of these ready for me


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

The_iHenry said:


> @Two9tene @PokeGrande
> My wife's already got another one of these ready for me


I love the support from the wife!!! You get a W in my book regardless!


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Two9tene said:


> The_iHenry said:
> 
> 
> > @Two9tene @PokeGrande
> ...



Thanks brotha


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats to @PokeGrande!


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Congratulations @PokeGrande 

it is well deserved.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Congrats @PokeGrande


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Congratulations


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

@Ware , @The_iHenry , @Two9tene , @Redtenchu - thanks, guys!

Wow, that was a close, tight race! Fourth time's the charm! Much respect and kudos to @The_iHenry and @Reel Low Dad for their wonderful lawns.

Thanks to all who voted. Thanks to @Ware and this tremendous forum - what a great community of lawn knowledge, expertise and all around good people.

Thanks to Ware for busting the myth (perpetuated by tw) you couldn't/shouldn't overseed PRG into bermudagrass.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

PokeGrande said:


> ...Fourth time's the charm!


So many lawns are right there in contention. Glad to see you finally made it - well deserved. :thumbsup:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

In glad to see another cool season lawn take the win. . 9 in a row, but who is counting? :yahoo:

Congrats PokeGrande


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Close one! Congrats @PokeGrande :thumbup:


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Congratulations, @PokeGrande. I love the pattern in your picture. I love it when the winner is decided in the final day or two


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

@g-man , @pennstater2005 , @social port

Thanks, guys! Much appreciated.


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

g-man said:


> In glad to see another cool season lawn take the win. . 9 in a row, but who is counting? :yahoo:
> 
> Congrats PokeGrande


A cool season grass that will soon be killed . . .


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

PokeGrande said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > In glad to see another cool season lawn take the win. . 9 in a row, but who is counting? :yahoo:
> ...


Yep, the way I see it we're just beating the cool season guys with their own grass. :thumbup:


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Beautiful lawn @PokeGrande and here hoping everyone had a successful season and stays safe and healthy.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Love love love your lawn @PokeGrande congrats


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

@Reel Low Dad 
@JDgreen18

Thank you!


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Great lawns all around... !!


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

@Reel Low Dad He's got good gumption going up to the neighbors' drive. That's great social style!


----------

